# V Bar set-ups...



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xchoytshooter said:


> Hey guys, i could use some of your advice. I currently use a custom 30 in stabilizer, but im wanting to get a v bar setup to use for indoor target league. I was wondering how many of you use a v bar set-up and if you noticed an improvement in your shooting. Thanks.


i used too use cartel v-bars for indoor and didnt notice any difference so i quit using them i think v-bars are a waste of money


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

talk to jim posten. he can tell you the benefits and the draw backs a a v-bar system. shoot him a pm or ask him on his thread. he would be more than willing to help you out. even if you were wanting another brand.


----------



## MacChamp07 (Mar 8, 2008)

Personally, I don't use the V-bars, I just have a side bar on the opposite side of the sight. I think the V-bars can, or can't help you. A lot of people think that if you add more mass weight to the bow, it will help you hold steadier, which, leads to better shooting (hopefully). 

Then again, if you can't stand the extra weight, it will cause you to get tired sooner, which, leads to worse shooting.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

For those of you who do not use V-bars and think that they are a "waste of money", you are obviously rather daft considering nearly all of the professional shooters use them. I started out without a V-bar, then put one on and i found it much easier to hold my bow steady and level. I use a Vibracheck v-bar but you can reall go with whatever you like.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

the pupos or a v bar is to counter ballance the bow like if you have a 41 in cartell stablizer with a oune of weight on the end it would fall foward too fast (not enough arrow clearance) so you would put a v bar on there to make the bow fall foward slower for arrow clearance


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> the pupos or a v bar is to counter ballance the bow like if you have a 41 in cartell stablizer with a oune of weight on the end it would fall foward too fast (not enough arrow clearance) so you would put a v bar on there to make the bow fall foward slower for arrow clearance


a side rod will also offset the weight of the sight, which is what bow slayer was alluding to. not many compounders use two side rods, but a great many of them use one opposite the sight.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i got my 28" Aep with 10" v-bars


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i just wana put this out there. i have a pellerite perfect balence system and i shoot like crap with it. i like to shoot a front heave beiter with a counter rod on the left side at a 90 angle with the bow


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i use a v bar it keeps me more stable than with out it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

If you shoot a stabilisation system with a vbar, then remove it you will feel a massive difference throughout the whole shooting process.

I shoot a full vbar system, helps bring the lateral center of gravity into the bow, and if you set it up right you can get it sitting just below your bow hand contact which will give the bow natural stability.

Ive never understood the idea behind the single side rod though, especially since its mounted underneath the bowhand with the weight you are suposedly counter-balancing being above the bowhand. It enhances the torque at the moment of inertia and creates a twisting motion around the bowhand when you release.


----------

